# Anyone for hire? I need some printing done



## brianpro (Nov 21, 2012)

I need some windbreakers made, and the prices I'm finding online are obnoxious. I came across this forum in my never ending google search to get it done.
Please give me your quote...

Here is what I want:
black windbreakers (preferably zip, but snaps will work if I have to settle) - Logo on left chest - Logo full back.
I would LOVE to get full color, however I know this tends to make it expensive. So if you can give me a breakdown of what my options are I would appreciate it.

Also:
I need 2 of these like very very fast. If they are good, I will order 24 more to have. But I already made a mistake of spending a ton on printed things when they turned out horrible and couldnt get a full refund, so I'd rather just be out the short order first.

Thank you very much.


----------



## rhilferding (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi Brian,

Nylon windbreakers are tough to screen print. They require special handling and are best suited for a single color imprint. Multicolor imprints are typically done by just a few companies who specialize in this type of work.

Frankly, I can't imagine anyone who would print 2 of them... much less at a "non-obnoxious" price. 

You might consider moving to a cotton poly jacket, which makes it easier to print.


----------



## brianpro (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you for the reply. Would a cotton poly blend still be a windbreaker? I can't imagine it would do good for a rainy or windy situation. I'm okay with a one color print if I can find an affordable price for just a couple to start with.


----------



## chrismandrews17 (Nov 20, 2012)

brianpro said:


> Thank you for the reply. Would a cotton poly blend still be a windbreaker? I can't imagine it would do good for a rainy or windy situation. I'm okay with a one color print if I can find an affordable price for just a couple to start with.


Brian,

We can do a printable heat press material on these to keep the cost down. If that is something that interests you.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## brianpro (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello Chris,
Forgive me please, but the terminology is something I am completely stupid with in all of this. I don't really know what you mean by that, but if it simplifies what I would like, I would like to get a couple or few light weight jackets (not like a coat or anything heavy).
These are for me and staff that will be working events, so anything too thick will be too hot for them to wear. Loading and unloading on a rainy day would be awful to wear something that can easily get soaked.
I just want something they can wear for cheap that has my indie label logo on it.
I'm afraid that the terms for the processes of how this is done is something I don't understand, I apologize for that. So if this description is something you can do, please give me a break down on the lowest price possible.

Thank you,

Brian


----------



## chrismandrews17 (Nov 20, 2012)

shoot me an email at [email protected] and we can go over a few things, budgets, process, etc...


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

It always helps to attach an image that you want printed...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------

